# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] 1 Prototype, 8 enceintes et 4 points d'audition en moins

## Arthur Rabot

Non content de contribuer à la vente de sweats à capuche comme Assassin's Creed, Prototype, le jeu développé par Sierra, sera le premier à utiliser la Neural THX Technology.

Est-ce une invention certifiée Teraboule destinée à prendre le contrôle d'esprits faibles via l'utilisation de sons ? Un truc tellement immersif qu'il impose de s'introduire des jacks dans le pif et les oreilles ?

Que nenni, il s'agit simplement d'utiliser sept enceintes et un subwoofer pour crédibiliser un peu plus l'environnement sonore, s'y croire à mort, se retourner vers son étagère en entendant un bruit de pas, se jeter à couvert sous son lit quand retentissent les détonations... Jusqu'à virer parano et accueillir son facteur avec une machette.

Ce qui implique un bureau spacieux, des vitres solides, des voisins conciliants et un peu de pognon aussi, j'imagine.

Évidemment, si quand la bête sort, vous ne disposez que d'un kit 2.1 ou 5.1, vous serez un parfait loser, comme moi, incapable que je suis de faire tourner Crysis sans qu'il ressemble à un jeu sorti il y a quatre ans.

En tout cas, vivement que Jean-Michel Jarre s'approprie ce bazar.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tromzy

En lisant "Neutral THX Technology", je me suis dit "whouaaaah, ça en jette ce blase, surement un super truc !!! ::o: " ...... et puis non en fait, c'est un bête système 7.1.  ::mellow::

----------


## red pingouin

::):  on arrete plus le progres...

 ::mellow:: mais faudrais penser a le faire un jour.

----------


## bratisla

Moi j'ai lu Neural THX Technology, et j'ai cru un instant que ce truc nous faisait entendre des sons en envoyant directement des impulsions à notre cerveau  ::wacko:: 

J'ai besoin de sommeil.

----------


## Shamanix

"incapable que je suis de faire tourner Crysis sans qu'il ressemble à un jeu sorti il y a quatre ans."

T'ain, mais c'est pas vrais, vous ne vous payer pas a Canard PC ? Z'avez pas de quoi vous offrir une bécane décente, vous qui vous dites passionné  de JV ?
Même moi quand je bossais en sécu (donc payer comme une merde) j'ai pu me monter une bonne config de joueur.

Je réagit la dessus par ce que c'est souvent que l'on lit dans des test ou autres des journalistes de la presse spé JV qui nous sortent ce genre de trucs.
Alors quoi ? Sa paye si mal que ça d'être journaliste ? Vous avez pas pensés a vous reconvertir en paparrazzi avec des photos de Jade Raymond a oualpé dans sa maison de campagne ? Je me demande si Pari Match pourrais se montrer acquéreur ^^

----------


## Eradan

> ...sera le premier à utiliser la *Neural* THX Technology.


 
Il a bien marqué Neural  :;):

----------


## AlaRach

moi pareil j'étais carrement à coté de la plaque puisque j'ai lu Neuronal THX Technology. 
Je me suis vu avec une interface relié à mon cortex ou dans la moelle à la matrix...

ça ma fait peur


mais là ça va mieux en fait c'est juste un truc marketing. ouf !!!

----------


## Breizhim

Tout ça pour vendre du matériel, c'est bien pourris !!! Quand on sait qu'avec seulement 2 écouteurs (pour la meilleur immersion) on arrive à positionner le son n'importe où ! Ca se passe ici: http://www.gamaniak.com/lien-2358-illusion-sonore.html
Et ça s'appele de l'holophonie (après tout notre tête n'est constitué que de deux micros ... donc en toute logique, un son stéréo suffit amplement.).

Et si vous avez la flegme de cliquer sur les liens, la méthode utilisée est bien simple: une tête humaine est très fidèlement reproduite avec les micros positionné de façon stratégique. Je rêve de la virtualisation de cette technique dnas les jeux.

----------


## Tromzy

On en parle ici, et c'est pas si simple que tu le dis, Breizhim.

----------


## Breizhim

> On en parle ici, et c'est pas si simple que tu le dis, Breizhim.


Oui oui, simple est peut-être exagéré. Mais impossible surement pas ... il faudrait plancher longtemps sur la question, surement faire des calcules de fou, comme pour ce qui existe déjà pour la physique dans les jeux, mais transposé au son (les rebonds, l'atténuation, etc etc ... un travail monstrueux, mais on peut très bien imaginer une série de calcule prenant en compte la forme d'une oreille et contenant une floppé de variable donné par le moteur .. heu .. phonique du jeu. Enfin moi j'y crois à fond)

----------


## ElGato

> Oui oui, simple est peut-être exagéré. Mais impossible surement pas ... il faudrait plancher longtemps sur la question, surement faire des calcules de fou, comme pour ce qui existe déjà pour la physique dans les jeux, mais transposé au son (les rebonds, l'atténuation, etc etc ... un travail monstrueux, mais on peut très bien imaginer une série de calcule prenant en compte la forme d'une oreille et contenant une floppé de variable donné par le moteur .. heu .. phonique du jeu. Enfin moi j'y crois à fond)


C'est possible. Mais tout le monde s'en fout parce que le son, ça se voit pas sur les screenshots retouchés que les éditeurs refilent 4 ans avant la sortie du jeu.
Cela dit, certains font des efforts...Thief 3, Crysis, Arma ont une gestion assez poussée du son; par contre je sais pas si c'est déjà possible de calculer en temps réel du son holophonique.
Accessoirement, il faudrait générer ces sons à la volée et donc que les générateurs à la volée de sons se généralisent, mais c'est pas pour tout de suite: la quasi-totalité des sons actuels sont bêtement enregistrés et rejoués au bon moment. En stéréo, certes, mais c'est pas suffisant...

Par contre le système, là, c'est un peu pourri...Il faut avoir une pièce de 50-60m² minimum pour profiter du 7.1. 
Et un bon 2.1 est toujours bien meilleur qu'un 5.1 de chez Auchan.

Autrement dit, ça pousse à la consommation alors qu'avec les systèmes actuels on pourrait déjà avoir d'excellents résultats.

----------


## Angelina

quand bien même cela marcherait dans les jeux, l'holophonie serait à mon humble avis, plutôt nuisible a l'immersion, que bénéfique...

quand on voit qu'avec un bon casque, l'echantillonnage d'un simple craquement d'allumette ou une voix de femme répètant un meme mot, provoque des picottements (fort agréables au demeurant) dans la colone vertebrale... ce serait difficilement supportable sur 2h de jeu, avec des coups de feu et des explosions tout le temps.

et pour le coup, une carte dédiée a la physique du son deviendrait indispensable aussi...
(et c'est autrement plus chiadé que de calculer des caisses qui tombent...)

----------


## ElGato

Sauf que pour le son ça fait des années qu'on a des processeurs dédiés qui font très bien le boulot et qui auraient sans doute pas trop de problèmes pour calculer ça.

Non, on peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais le son pourri dans les jeux c'est vraiment un choix: ça rameute moins les joueurs que les graphismes.

----------


## Erokh

> par contre je sais pas si c'est déjà possible de calculer en temps réel du son holophonique.
> Accessoirement, il faudrait générer ces sons à la volée et donc que les générateurs à la volée de sons se généralisent, mais c'est pas pour tout de suite: la quasi-totalité des sons actuels sont bêtement enregistrés et rejoués au bon moment. En stéréo, certes, mais c'est pas suffisant...


Pas forcméent générer, non: on doit pouvoir enregistrer un son avec plusieurs micro, puis ensuite traiter chaque signal d'enceinte pour "placer" ce son, non? d'ailleurs, c'est pas déjà ce qui est fait avec l'EAX? ça utiliserait pour le coup beaucoup mieux les enceintes 5.1 qu'un bête signal stéréo




> Non, on peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais le son pourri dans les jeux c'est vraiment un choix: ça rameute moins les joueurs que les graphismes.


ça je suis totalement d'accord.
Il y a aussi le fait que beaucoup de gens font hyper attention aux images, mais sont très peu difficiles sur le son. Du coup on fait des trucs plus beau, mais avec un son pourri, parce que la majorité des gens ont les hauts-parleurs intégrés à l'écran, ou un kit 2.1 en plastique acheté à Carrouf

----------


## ElGato

> Pas forcméent générer, non: on doit pouvoir enregistrer un son avec plusieurs micro, puis ensuite traiter chaque signal d'enceinte pour "placer" ce son, non? d'ailleurs, c'est pas déjà ce qui est fait avec l'EAX? ça utiliserait pour le coup beaucoup mieux les enceintes 5.1 qu'un bête signal stéréo


C'est possible mais je suis pas sûr que le résultat soit vraiment bon...Ce qui rend le "son holophonique machin" aussi impressionant, c'est justement "l'interaction" (déphasage, interférences, toussa) entre les deux canaux gauche et droite. 
Il serait assez difficile de réutiliser ces sons enregistrés, d'extraire les deux canaux, de virer toutes ces "interactions" et de les recalculer en fonction de la position de l'auditeur, de l'environnement virtuel....Ça serait donc plus "simple" avec des sons créés de toute pièce.
Enfin, c'est l'impression que j'ai, c'est peut-être pas entièrement vrai, il nous faudrait un pro en acoustique pour le dire.

----------

